# Substrat from JBL



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

Greetings friends. At me such question. Whether there is at whom an experience of use of a substratum of firm JBL Aquabasis plus. On this substratum how many is good? How long it works in an aquarium? Whether there are no at it collateral displays?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have this substarte in my aquarium. I post a thread here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10414
Now about 6 months old I can say that my crypts are not doing very well but oder plants that feed from the substrate look well.It has become some sort of anaerobic but nothing serious.

They don't make much mess in the aquarium because it tends to settle down.

Even my stem plants have nice root system.

It does not have nitrogen and P. That can be good and can be bad.
After a good amount of debris and mineralization you will me satisfied with this substrate.


----------



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

*Tmg*

Thanks dukydaf for the answer. That that is no nitrogen it not terribly. Always it is possible to add. Interestingly if under this substratum to put a heating cable it will not increase service life of a substratum?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Heating cables will prevent (some say) the reduction of REDOX.

They actually(on the floarpol box) say that you need to change the substrate every 2-3 years.I belive you can leave it but it will not be as good as new.Anyway not many aquarist keep the same layout more then 3 years.


----------



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

2-3 years it are very good. By this time the old landscape and an opportunity all can just bother will alter in an aquarium. Need to alter all substrate and will force to make a new landscape


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You do not need to replace it, just uproot the plants often, stir up the gravel, graval vacuume once every years or so, this will prevent excess organic matter from accumulating.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

Tom you are absolutely right, but it would not be desirable to destroy long and laborious work the constructed vegetative landscape. At me the ground on 90 % is set by plants and to think only of that that it is necessary to pull out plants and to vacuum a ground at me causes horror. Fortunately I now plan to start a new aquarium on 165 gal and it is necessary to disassemble old on 50 gal. Here it I am going to make with the great pleasure and a presentiment something new.


----------

